
Ask HN: What are your favorite tech websites? - mrburton
Places you visit to read tutorials and that are community focused?<p>Conditions of Acceptance:<p>You can&#x27;t mention Hacker News or StackOverflow
======
matchmike1313
I frequently read [https://hackernoon.com/](https://hackernoon.com/) and
[https://scotch.io/](https://scotch.io/). Both have "Sign Ups" and comments.
Not sure how much community focus is beyond that though.

------
pmontra
Random sites linked from the first one I can't name, searched with Google or
linked into some Cooper Press newsletter.

[https://cooperpress.com/publications/](https://cooperpress.com/publications/)

